# How things change



## Kacey (Jun 6, 2007)

Ain't it the truth, though?


----------



## stickarts (Jun 6, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## DavidCC (Jun 6, 2007)

Nahhh, nothing is new, perhaps you never heard of Ultraman!?!?!

Using lazer beams and karate to defeat giant monsters since the mid-60s. Before grasshopper snatched pebbles, before Daniel-san painted the fence, ULTRAMAN dealt out vicous karate-chops and energy beams from weird stances.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow.  That is so Uber-true


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jun 6, 2007)

beautiful.  thanks.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 7, 2007)

I think Ultraman looks disturbingly like Ashida Kim...


----------

